# 2-row Pale Malt



## hughyg (26/10/09)

I wanted to follow a recipe I saw on an American site. What is a 2-row malt I can get? Does Joe white have one? Or what is a good substitue I could get in australia. Also same for tomahawk hops
Cheers
Hugh


----------



## Muggus (26/10/09)

Not so sure about the 2-row barley part, but Tomahawk is also known as Columbus.


----------



## hughyg (26/10/09)

thanks. Im thinking 2-row is something like maris otter.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

2-row is the variety of barley grown. When the yanks refer to 2-row they mean a basemalt like JW Traditional Ale or Barret Burston Ale

A neutral nothing fancy base malt basically.


----------



## warra48 (26/10/09)

2 row malt is barley, and all our commonly available barley malts in Australia are 2 row malt.

6 row barley malt is available in the USA, but generally 2 row malt is considered to be superior for brewing purposes.


----------



## dr K (26/10/09)

2-row is standard australian malt (JW or BB or IMC). It describes the head. In the US 6 row was commonly used in the past which sort of led to a whole lot of internet "knowledge" about malt and rests and efficiency and so on being based on the higher protein and generally higher diastaic power of 6 row.
CTZ is another name for Tommahawk..It means Columbus/Tommahawk /Zeus


K


----------

